# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Про пулю

## SDS

А если пуля в голове - как с тем бороться???

----------


## Irina

Если не мешает жить и не портит жизнь другим, то и смысла бороться нет.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
так и ходить с пулей в голове?

----------


## GRAF

Но как дипломированный хирург могу посоветовать - вынь.......посадишь печень и почки)))))))

----------


## Akasey

теоретически, расковырять моСк, и извлечь мощным электромагнитом (главное чтоб после этого моСк не перемагнитился, или полярность не поменял )

----------


## Irina

> так и ходить с пулей в голове?


конечно, а куда ж без неё. Тем более, практически у каждого своя пуля в голове имеется (в переносном смысле)

----------


## GRAF

Акасий! Неа, практически  и чисто хирургическим методом

----------


## SDS

*GRAF*, 
таки хирург или уролог?

----------


## Asteriks

Если пуля одна, нужно забить гвоздь. Будет пара: пуля и гвоздь. Я по теме? Не флуд?

----------


## Sanych

В самолёт не пустят. Будешь звенеть на рамке постоянно.

----------


## Akasey

> ...нужно забить гвоздь...


 лучше забить болт

----------


## GRAF

> *GRAF*, 
> таки хирург или уролог?


Отрежем все что надо и не надо)))))))
:2452435:

----------


## GRAF

> лучше забить болт


В сердце((((((
:24545245:

----------


## Asteriks

Пуля - дура, болт - молодец. Достать пулю и забить болт.

----------


## Akasey

> сердце((((((


  неее, обсуждаем моСк, в сердце только нож

----------


## Sanych

Кто будет забивать болты, тому будем закручивать гайки

----------


## GRAF

> Пуля - дура, болт - молодец. Достать пулю и забить болт.


Нууууууу........эт смотря куда.....

----------


## Vanya

всем привет кто в етом чяти!

как сказала Астерикс ..Достать пулю и забить болт =)

----------


## Irina

> в сердце только нож


А может лучше кинжал - 2 штука)))

----------


## Akasey

главное не попасть в просак  (Akasey извиняется за пошлость)

----------


## Asteriks

Если забить болт, за болтом потащится гайка.

----------


## GRAF

> главное не попасть в просак  (Akasey извиняется за пошлость)


:246534:

----------


## Irina

> главное не попасть в просак


Тогда точно к доктору - мы однозначно промахнёмся

----------


## Akasey

пути только два

----------


## GRAF

> Если забить болт, за болтом потащится гайка.


Ну свое дело она сделает: - углубит, расширит, улучшит!!!!:3656363:

----------


## Irina

> пути только два


и оба ведут в никуда

----------


## SDS

*GRAF*, 
резать все мы мастаки, а кто потом назад пришьёт?

----------


## Akasey

> и оба ведут в никуда


 это с какой стороны посмотреть

----------


## GRAF

> Тогда точно к доктору - мы однозначно промахнёмся


Колиматорный прицел стоит всего ничего

----------


## GRAF

> *GRAF*, 
> резать все мы мастаки, а кто потом назад пришьёт?


Приходи.....заштопаю

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, 
главное, чтоб шаг резьбы совпал

----------


## Akasey

все ошибки исправит крематорий

----------


## GRAF

> *Asteriks*, 
> главное, чтоб шаг резьбы совпал


LOL

----------


## GRAF

> все ошибки исправит крематорий


* "СОЛНЫШКО"

----------


## Asteriks

Надо бы заключительный аккорд. Кто побИдил, типа.

----------


## Vanya

вот вам стишок почитать 

*Александр Кандинский-Дае*
Посвящается Мировой и Русской культуре

1.
В мае родился,
Паспорт достал,
В воздухе им помахал...

Пуля пробила сей документ,
Поэта случайно задев.

Пуля кружилась вокруг головы,
Череп крутился внутри.

2.
........
.........
.......
.......

3.
Май - Первомай!
Революций удел,
Красных гвоздик беспредел!

Шил себе шпоры,
Ладил перо,
Гладил свой череп,
Не помогло!

Лириком был,
Был бунтарём,
Задорого резал,
Прямо в нутро!

Хлеба корку,
Сладко жевал,
Гимн революций,
Он сочинял!

Пуля вертелась в его голове
Пела о смерть тебе!

4.
Сын баррикад!
Внук декабристов!
Взращён коммунизмом!
С взглядом лучистым!

Голод не тётка,
Дом не тюрьма,
Плётка не водка,
Клава - чума!

Вот бы вернутся,
Пулю достать,
Тихо пожить,
Помечтать, поражать…

Пуля кружилась вокруг головы,
Череп крутился внутри!

----------


## GRAF

Я люблю свою лошадку, причешу ей шёрстку гладко, расчешу ей хвост и гриву......а за то что насрала, в голову кусок свинца!!!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Тьфу, Граф... Я тут больше не пишу.

----------


## SDS

*Asteriks*, 
да захотел народу ум проветрить - а ты сразу КТО ПОБЕДИЛ....

----------


## Assol

Вам хирургам всё бы резать! 
дефицита железа не будет в организме уже плюс.

----------

